
Why Facebook's Seamless Sharing is Wrong - llambda
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_facebooks_seamless_sharing_is_wrong.php
======
dmk23
These days I see lots of links from all kinds of "social readers" in my
Facebook feed.

A lot of them are actually interesting, but that does not mean I want to
authorize the app and start broadcasting my every move online.

Here is what I do: copy / paste the headline into Google and find the article
on lots of sites. The great benefit in addition to avoiding the Facebook Big
Brother is to read comments from a variety of communities.

It is hard to eliminate Facebook from my routine completely, but I am surely
not going to allow them to be more nosy than they already are.

PRO TIP: Install Facebook Disconnect to reduce the amount of tracking they can
do

[1] <http://disconnect.me/facebook>

[2]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejpepffjfmamnambag...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejpepffjfmamnambagiibghpglaidiec)

~~~
davepm
I clicked one, looked at what permissions it wanted, and had an idea! You can
set the default sharing settings while giving permission, so I simply set it
to only share with myself! That way I can click the links, read what i like,
and only I will see the links on my wall.

~~~
dlib
Did that too after I became annoyed by the Googling of the headlines in
Facebook just to avoid the app. Yesterday I discovered that pressing cancel
will get you to the article, so I deleted the app.

Nonetheless, it's still a nuisance to click on an article headline and not get
there right away.

------
suprgeek
I think we are slowly but surely walking into an era where any and every
activity we do on the web will by default be broadcast to a (smaller) or
bigger audience.

The government spies or NSA do not need to track users any more. Privacy is
dead because websites like Facebook are now setting an exception of no privacy
and lots of people are blindly falling for it.

------
movingahead
Facebook's seamless sharing has lot of privacy implications. There have been
many instances where I have read something and felt that it was inappropriate
to broadcast to my network. The value of sharing comes from sharing things
which we feel are interesting or important. This behavior of sharing
everything by default means that we will miss out on the quality stuff even
more. When everything is shared, the good articles miss out from getting
attention. Seamless sharing is reducing the overall value of Facebook.

On the other hand, I do like Ticker. It gives Facebook a real-time feel though
it gives away the fact that you are online even if you are offline on Facebook
chat.

